# Is it ok for your horse to put it's ears back while working them



## redpony (Apr 17, 2012)

Subbing
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Many will say this is just a mare being a mare....some tend to be pretty opinionated. While it may not look pleasing, as long as she isn't being what I refer to as the devil incarnate, striking, trying to bite, being violent, and is doing what you are asking her to do, I wouldn't worry about it. Think of it as a three year old who is being obedient but doing so under duress. "Oh all right I'll do what you tell me but I don't want to do it...." Now, if she starts getting nasty about it, charging etc, then you have a training issue to handle.


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

How far are the ears back? If they are just turned back, it's ok. It means the horse is listening. These are listening ears.







They coud even back farther than this.

But if the ears are pinned then it is not good. These are the bad ears which could lead to bad behavior, uncomfortableness, etc. These tpyes aren't really good. 








These ears the the bad ears. You need to find what is bothering the horse. Check the tack, maybe you are cueing in an uncomfortable way. These ears usually mean something bad is about to happen and you should really fix it to make sure now one gets hurt. 

Brisco does this when I ask him to do something and he doesn't like the way I am asking it. Usually shortly after he pins his ears he starts doing little mini rears and fancy spins.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I would consider it a warning signal and not disregard it. Warning of what? Well, that she doesn't like doing what's asked of her. Why? Who knows? That's your job to find out. Pain? Confusion? Disrespect? Feeling threatened?

The good thing is that, at this point, that is the only way she is telling you she's not pleased. The bad news is that, IMO, it is likely to get worse if not corrected now.

Is she actually pinning her ears or just flicking them back? Read the rest of her body language to help interpret the message from her ears.


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

Amberly made a very good post.

Indie often kept one ear forward and one ear back. However, she did seem to hate the pony in our group lesson and would pin her ears back just like Amberly's second picture. She was incredibly well-behaved and never got the chance to act on her displeasure, but I know lots of mares (and geldings as well) who would kick out without a second thought the moment their ears go back.

I prefer a horse who doesn't pin their ears at other horses while being ridden, but as long as they can still be controlled and get over it, it doesn't bother me too much. Indie was always quick to move on but I know a couple horses who don't have that self control, which isn't something I enjoy putting up with.


----------



## jannette (Aug 24, 2011)

Amberly they are turned back but not completely flat.. not just in the listening position but not in im going to freak flat out position. she has never followed with biting or bucking, will do It unsaddled doing ground work or saddled doing excersises..:?


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

I think maybe she is just listening to the rider, a bit nervous or unsure, or maybe just a bit irritated. If you don't mind could you post a picture so I get a better idea of their position?? Thank you.


----------



## jannette (Aug 24, 2011)

NorthernMama said:


> I would consider it a warning signal and not disregard it. Warning of what? Well, that she doesn't like doing what's asked of her. Why? Who knows? That's your job to find out. Pain? Confusion? Disrespect? Feeling threatened?
> 
> The good thing is that, at this point, that is the only way she is telling you she's not pleased. The bad news is that, IMO, it is likely to get worse if not corrected now.
> 
> Is she actually pinning her ears or just flicking them back? Read the rest of her body language to help interpret the message from her ears.


 
Her body language doesn't fit the ears, she does what shes asked, no fit at all just the ears, head not high but not on the ground. She is the lead mare in our herd. I've had her for 3 years now and this spring is the first time that I've got her to come to the center of the round pen after lunging her, prior when told to stop she'd turn her butt to me, if I really kept up the work she'd face me but not drop her head or come to me. this year I switched trainers, he uses the Clinton Anderson approach and ive been using it as well, just haven't lost the ear thing yet :-|


----------



## jannette (Aug 24, 2011)

ya, ill get someone to video us if I can but atleast a pic.. thanx


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

My lease mare last year was similar to this. Her ears were always pinned back when we were running at shows. She loved her job and I took it as a "let's do this" type of attitude. She never was aggressive and immediately responded to what I was asking so I was in no way going to get after her for it.

as long as she is responding to you in a positive way, I wouldn't be too concerned.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

